# Replacement Windows trim



## Curly54 (Jul 30, 2011)

Good Morning All.
I am not a carpenter but have replaced hundreds of windows, build two homes and have hung hundreds of cabinets. But I have a question for the more knowledgeable here.
A friend who I do work for in his rentals has a daughter who they just gave a house to, only thing is it was built in 1960 and never upgraded. So she got a loan and was doing some upgrades and a few contractors from a big box store have disappeared and I said I would help. 
I always replaced windows with new type with the flange because the siding always allowed it, the windows are there and are box type, just slide in and screw square. 
I am a perfectionist so I am here. The siding is pine dutch lap and the existing windows are aluminum jalousie  just screwed to the outside then caulked around. 
I will have to remove the mess I know, the windows were measured to go into the existing trim on the inside so I will have to build trim on the outside. I assume I will flush the outside of the window to the existing outside of the interior trim. Sort of how it is now. OK.
Question. What kind of wood should I use to make an exterior sill and trim? The exterior now pine and is painted all white. 
Thanks


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Curly,
Up here in NE Ohio, pine doesn't hold up well outdoors. If you want to use real wood, I would look for either cedar, redwood, or maybe cypress. All are rot resistant. You could also use one of the plastic trims like Azek. It's pricier but doesn't rot and doesn't have to be painted.
Mike Hawkins:smile3:


----------



## Curly54 (Jul 30, 2011)

firehawkmph said:


> Curly,
> Up here in NE Ohio, pine doesn't hold up well outdoors. If you want to use real wood, I would look for either cedar, redwood, or maybe cypress. All are rot resistant. You could also use one of the plastic trims like Azek. It's pricier but doesn't rot and doesn't have to be painted.
> Mike Hawkins:smile3:


Thank you for the quick reply. 
The only thing I would say about the weather here in WNC is the home is on the side of a mountain at 2600ft. We do get a fair amount of ice storms here, more than snow anyway.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

you can use pine, then cap it with aluminum. sealing all of the edges and ends. something called brickmold is used around here.


----------

